# Whats best way to start out?



## Lonzo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am planning on getting into taxidery and just wanted to know the best way to start. I ordered some videos and plan to do my spring turkey but do I just get supplies as I go or go all out buying everything for general use? I know the turkey wont be easy but I am tired of paying big $$$$$. And also,what preps do I need to make to my garage to set up shop? I do have some college in comercial art Any thoughts would come in handy, Thanks


----------



## deerslayer75 (Mar 14, 2009)

*taxidermy*

im going to taxidermy school this summer to learn how to do everything to open my own shop cant wait for that! so im kinda in the same boat as you now knowing much


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

i wouldnt start with a turkey - thats for sure.. if you are going to try and teach yourself, videos are ok, get with a local taxidermist and watch. I went to school for it about 10 years ago and learned a good bit - you have to keep going to seminars and shows, most in the field are willing ti help out a fellow taxidermist...I have been playing around on taxidermy.net, great site and you can learn a ton....I would start with something easy as to not get discouraged about it to start, great hobby - i never got around to doing it full time like i wanted, but I am know in the process of starting a business just cleaning skulls and such, to many headaches for me when i was doing it for others....good luck


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

www.taxidermy.net

All the info you will need to get started:darkbeer:


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*taxi*

some great magazines you might want to subscribe to are BREATHROUGH MAGAZINE AND TAXIDERMY TODAY lots of awsume info and ref pics.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

don't begin with a turkey. you really need to learn some basics of bird taxidermy 1st. preperation is a large part of mounting anythin and just as important for birds. if school is out of the equation learn all you can about bird taxidermy from videos and books and then buy you some pidgeons or quail or some pheasants. master the basics.


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

Start small, don't be afraid to throw some stuff out. Have your friends save critters for you to practice on. Good Luck!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i went to Pennsylvania Institute of Taxidermy.. great school.. google them.
check my site: JerseyJaysTaxidermy.com to see what I have accomplished within 3 years of graduating...

good luck to you.


----------

